# Ice-cream



## cucu

I wonder what ice-cream means in your language?

In Turkish: *dondurma*


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: *gelado*.
Literally, it means "icy".


----------



## sean de lier

Tagalog: *sorbetes *(from Spanish; literally "sorbet" or "sherbet")


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

lód (singular)
lody (plural)


----------



## parakseno

In Romanian it's called "îngheţată" (feminine noun). As an adjective ("îngheţat,-ă") it means "frozen", "frosted", "motionless".
In Greek it's "παγωτό" (το - neuter).


----------



## elroy

Arabic: بوظة
Hebrew: גלידה


----------



## Jana337

Czech: zmrzlina (sorry )


----------



## Flaminius

Hebrew:
glida גלידה
Perhaps it is from Romance words such as;


Outsider said:


> Portuguese: *gelado*.
> Literally, it means "icy".


----------



## Trisia

Jana337 said:


> Czech: zmrzlina (sorry )




You should be 

How do you pronounce that?


----------



## Outsider

Flaminius said:


> Hebrew:
> glida [...]
> Perhaps it is from Romance words such as;


Perhaps from the Italian word *gelatto*, which is better known internationally than the Portuguese one.

By the way, don't you also say *helado* in Spanish?


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Norwegian: *is(krem)*
Swedish: *glas*
Russian: *мороженое* (morozhenoye)


----------



## medea83

Outsider said:


> Perhaps from the Italian word *gelatto*, which is better known internationally than the Portuguese one.
> 
> The Italian word is actually *gelato *
> It comes from Latin and it means "frozen" ("ice" is something like "gelus" and the ending "-ato" stands for any participal tense)


----------



## Outsider

Lemminkäinen said:


> Swedish: *glas*


No doubt from French *glace*, which also means "icy" or "frozen". It's a cognate of words like "glacial" and "glacier".


----------



## Jana337

Trisia said:


> You should be
> 
> How do you pronounce that?


One example, another. Both are a bit too sloppy for my liking.


----------



## kusurija

Lithuanian:
Ledai (ice [plural])


----------



## DrWatson

Finnish:
*jäätelö

*I'm not sure about the etymology of this word. My guess is that it's some kind of a derivation of the word *jää* "ice".

Japanese:
* アイスクリーム* (aisukuriimu). A loan from English.


----------



## cherine

elroy said:


> Arabic: بوظة


Not in all Arabic forms 
In Egypt, bouza is a kind of cheap alcoholic beverage 
We call it Ice Cream, and sometimes gilati.
Until 30 or more years ago, the word dandorma (now I learned that it's from Turkish, thanks to Cucu  ) was also used, and maybe more used than gilati.


----------



## Whodunit

*German:* Eis (ice)

_Eiscreme_ (ice-cream) sounds old-fashioned to me.


----------



## Nizo

In Esperanto:  _glaciaĵo_.  It comes from the word for ice, _glacio_.


----------



## HistofEng

In Haitian Creole:

*Krèm* (cream)


----------



## imagination

In Serbian: sladoled

led=ice


----------



## amikama

Flaminius said:


> Hebrew:
> glida גלידה
> Perhaps it is from Romance words such as;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outsider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Portuguese: *gelado*.
> Literally, it means "icy".
Click to expand...

No, it's not. The word גלידה was invented by Eliezer Ben Yehuda (father of the Modern Hebrew) in the early 20th century, and it comes from the ancient Hebrew word גליד which means "ice". Any resemblance to the Romance words _gelado_, _gelato_ etc. is pure coincidence


----------



## Violeta.74

In spanish:

- Helado 

sometimes even "nieve" snow in english


----------



## mimi2

Vietnamese:
-kem
-cà rem


----------



## HistofEng

mimi2 said:


> Vietnamese:
> -kem
> -cà rem


 
Sounds like it might have come from French!


----------



## mimi2

HistofEng said:


> Sounds like it might have come from French!


Yes, I think so. There are some Vietnamese words my father said come from French.


----------



## Outsider

sean de lier said:


> Tagalog: *sorbetes *(from Spanish; literally "sorbet" or "sherbet")


In Brazilian Portuguese, it's *sorvete*. Discussion here.


----------



## alex.raf

*Persian:*
Bastani بستنی


----------



## vlado1

*SLOVAK:*

*zmrzlina*; it doesn´t mean nothing more. is something like ´frozen thing´


----------



## Grosvenor1

I remember a photograph of two Jews in Slovakia taken by Roman Vishniac in the late 1930s. One of them is selling ice cream to the other. The ice cream seller's box has _zmrzlina _on it, as well as the word _fagylalt_, which I believe is the Hungarian word for ice cream. The box also has the word "kosher" written on it, in Hebrew letters.


----------



## robbie_SWE

Lemminkäinen said:


> Norwegian: *is(krem)*
> Swedish: *glas*
> Russian: *мороженое* (morozhenoye)


 
Ahhhh......Good that I saw this! 

In Swedish it's *glass *(ice-cream) and it's pronounced with a short "a". Your suggestion Lemminkäinen, means "glass"; the material used to make windows and other things. It's actually kind of funny since the English word means something different in Swedish. 

 robbie


----------



## Anatoli

*Chinese (Mandarin):*
冰淇淋 bīngqilín

We should ask *Koreans* and get a different answer from North and South


----------



## MarX

*Indonesian*:

es krim

(as I child I thought it was es grim because it's pronounced that way)


----------



## Woland

Romanian *Îngheţată* ,meaning the frozen form of feminine


----------



## jana.bo99

Croatian: 

Ice cream - Sladoled


----------



## ilocas2

Jana337 said:


> Czech: zmrzlina (sorry )





vlado1 said:


> *SLOVAK:*
> 
> *zmrzlina*; it doesn´t mean nothing more. is something like ´frozen thing´



Czech and Slovak colloquially shortened - *zmrzka*


----------



## apmoy70

parakseno said:


> ...
> In Greek it's "παγωτό" (το - neuter)


...pronounced [paɣoˈto] a modern construction calqued from the It. gelato.

It derives from the masc. noun *«πάγος»* [ˈpaɣos] --> _ice, frost, hoarfrost_ < Classical masc. *«πάγος» pắgŏs* --> _ice, hoarfrost, frost, pinnacle, hill, cliff_ (PIE *peh₂ǵ- _to make fast, coagulate_ cf Skt. पज्र (pajra), _solid_, Lat. pāgus, _district_, pāgina, _column_) + MoGr productive suffix for nouns and adjectives *«-ωτός, -ωτή, -ωτό»* [-oˈtos] (masc.), [-oˈti] (fem.), [-oˈto] (neut.) < Classical productive suffix *«-ωτός, -ωτή, -ωτόν» -ōtós* (masc.), *-ōtḗ* (fem.), *-ōtón* (neut.) added to nouns and adjectives to describe a specific characteristic (nominals usually deriving from contracted verbs that end in *«-όω/-ῶ» -óō/-ô* e.g. v. *«ἀγκυλόω/ἀγκυλῶ» ăngŭlóō* (uncontracted)/*ăngulô* (contracted) > «_ἀγκυλ_-*ωτός*» _ăngŭl_-*ōtós*)


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: _gelat_
Spanish: _helado
_
Both literally mean "icy, frozen" (cf. it _gelato_, pt _gelado_, etc.)


----------



## Armas

DrWatson said:


> Finnish:
> *jäätelö
> *
> I'm not sure about the etymology of this word. My guess is that it's some kind of a derivation of the word *jää* "ice".



From the verb _jäädellä_ "to freeze little by little".


----------

